# There should be



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

You know how when you get married there is the "Bridal Registry" so that you can throw a party, people will buy you stuff to get you started in your new life.

Well, they should have that for Divorce too. They should have a Divorce Support Registry, so you can throw a party, maybe people can help you out with stuff you no longer have.

Just a thought.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, that ain't gonna happen. Best case is friend supporting you through the process and moving on with one's life, despite the bumps in the road.

My stbxw once suggested we have a "divorce party" to celebrate going out separate ways. Clearly delusional, and a great example of 1) how different she thought of the marriage and 2) her "someone watched too many romantic comedies and reads too many romance novels) level of disconnect.

Just like last summer... she wanted to separate then too, so we had to cancel a planned trip to NYC a month later. She still wanted us to go, saying it would be like "last trip", in reference to something in a movie or book she read. I told her, "I want to go to NYC with my wife, not to Fantasy Island."

I mean... man-o-man.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Right! My stbxw is way delusional about things right now. When she mentioned the divorce, she mentioned reasons why we grew apart, these are the same things that I didn't enjoy when she first met me. I'm like hello, you knew that about me when we first met each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend had a divorce party. It was awesome. Tacky, but awesome.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Right! My stbxw is way delusional about things right now. When she mentioned the divorce, she mentioned reasons why we grew apart, these are the same things that I didn't enjoy when she first met me. I'm like hello, you knew that about me when we first met each other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's not necessarily delusional, but just growing apart and just someone who needs to move on. Without more info about your situation, that seems more like a harsh reality than anything else. Not saying this to be hurtful, as I'm going through the sam thing.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My friend had a divorce party. It was awesome. Tacky, but awesome.


I can understand one person having a divorce party, but my stbxw was referring to US having one, together. For some reason(s) I wasn't up for that.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Canguy,
No what I meant was when we first dated, she knew I liked sports, she didn't. That was never an issue. I never forced her to go to games with me, things like that. It was never an issue at all, until she wanted to use it as a "reason" she wanted a divorce


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> You know how when you get married there is the "Bridal Registry" so that you can throw a party, people will buy you stuff to get you started in your new life.
> 
> Well, they should have that for Divorce too. They should have a Divorce Support Registry, so you can throw a party, maybe people can help you out with stuff you no longer have.
> 
> Just a thought.


I have been looking around my house and offering my H furniture for his new place. When he left he only took personal stuff (I guess - I never saw what he packed out). My kids will have to go visit him so I want some familiar things in his new place and heck it will be less for me to clean He didn't ask for anything and I do have a full house and we don't have many 'extras' in the house ... 

I am just trying to have faith that he will change his mind but he is showing no signs of wanting to try to R.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember going to "housewarming" parties where people would get those things after a divorce. I haven't seen or gone to one in years but I remember when I was younger my mom's friends divorcing and moving into her own place having a party.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> I remember going to "housewarming" parties where people would get those things after a divorce. I haven't seen or gone to one in years but I remember when I was younger my mom's friends divorcing and moving into her own place having a party.


My stbxw has that with her friends last weekend, and good for her. She needs to move on with her life too, although I hope it was more to show off her place then celebrating the end of the marriage. That type of part is fine... but wanted the two of us to throw one together was what I referred to as delusional.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

i can understand a divorce party on your own but having one together is a little off the wall.


----------

